# I ruined him and he looks like a dork !



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Don't be so hard on yourself, grooming isn't so easy and it is a skill that you have to learn over time, a lot of time.

I done some clunkers
Baby and Mollie








I've gotten better


----------



## PhoebeAndMe (Dec 25, 2015)

Awe, geez. I think we're definitely harder on ourselves. Phoebe has not one great foot right now and I know I messed up her legs. But, it's a process of learning and fortunately our dogs don't seem to worry.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

OK, it's not your best work, but nothing can take focus away from that beautiful little face of his.
And lucky you, all you have to do is wait a few weeks, and he will give you more hair to practice your skills on.
At least you didn't pay a groomer to do it - I have seen so called groomers do much worse many times!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oops, but who cares! It is hair. It will grow. You didn't do anything ouchy to him.

Been there, done that. No need to apologize to anyone other than yourself for beating yourself up.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Still adorable. I have seen far worse . There was one really funny post a while back. The poster had groomed her poodle with perhaps a 40? Her beautiful poodle had some large speckles and I remember her saying he looked like a spotted pig. She had a great sense of humor about the whole thing and a few weeks later her photos showed a gorgeous white poodle. The hair will be back before you know it.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

HEY! I gotta give kudos for being brave enough to try! It really IS ok and in a couple of weeks you can try again..........you are much braver than I that's for sure LOL!!!!!


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Okay Dechi, you did give me a good giggle - but this also put a big smile on my face because Merlin looks sooo happy! There is such a sparkle in his eyes now! And that is due to you - so that overrides an occasional dorky hair cut :act-up:
And with his shorter ears, his eyes really stand out. So I think he looks perfect.


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

Still adorable! I'm curious... What is her weight and height?


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Even on a bad hair day, he still is a cutie!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Lori G said:


> Still adorable! I'm curious... What is her weight and height?


Merlin is a male, an oversized toy. He is 11,5 inches high x 12 inches long and weighs 6,0-6,5 lbs.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Nicofreako said:


> Okay Dechi, you did give me a good giggle - but this also put a big smile on my face because Merlin looks sooo happy! There is such a sparkle in his eyes now! And that is due to you - so that overrides an occasional dorky hair cut :act-up:
> And with his shorter ears, his eyes really stand out. So I think he looks perfect.


My daughter was rolling on the floor when she saw him... And I was pretty much doing in my pants !

Yes, I think he likes it a lot, he was running and playing afterwards. Or maybe he was just happy being done nail clipping, ear plucking, FFT and ugly haircut, LOL !


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

She's cute!

And best of all, you didn't pay someone! I can excuse a "bad" groom (or hair cut on my son) a whole lot easier when I did it for free vs paying someone money to hack at it!

"Bad" grooms happen to us all! Keep trying! You'll get your skills down.


----------



## PoodleDreaming (Jun 10, 2015)

Oh dear. He does look like a little dork! However, his face is still precious!

Honestly, as a groomer, I'd rather my parents try in between grooms and muss it up a bit than not try at all, as long as they understand that I can't make what they've done perfect.

I prefer a well cared for dog that has hair that's a bit uneven to a matted mess, you feel me?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

PoodleDreaming said:


> Oh dear. He does look like a little dork! However, his face is still precious!
> 
> Honestly, as a groomer, I'd rather my parents try in between grooms and muss it up a bit than not try at all, as long as they understand that I can't make what they've done perfect.
> 
> I prefer a well cared for dog that has hair that's a bit uneven to a matted mess, you feel me?


Ah ! Ah ! Ah, yes !


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I like to think of it as bad ass rather than dorky, and he's definitely bad ass. I do admit having a bit of a chuckle, the TK has a couple of divets, been there done that. I gave Abbey a little bald spot yesterday on the side of her tummy, she moved... I just think a lot of us here are just so darn brave to be even trying.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I think he looks adorable! And bravo for trying!!! There is no way I am going to try any more than F/F/T for Stella! NO WAY! I know what she would end up looking like and Im too proud myself to even try! I love his little ears and his cute, cute little face!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am letting his hair grow back and then I'll bring him in for a real haircut, hopefully in about 1 month. I'm not touching him until then !


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I wouldn't give it a thought, except that you saved $60-$80 bucks! As long as Merlin didn't freak out or get upset, it's all good.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awww...he is adorable no matter what kind of coiffer you give him. He's got such a cute expression. 

I have done the dork many a time. lol. I gave Maurice the worst high waters you ever saw. I don't do that great ever but hey...the old cliche`...it grows. 

You could round out the edges over to either side just a tad and I bet it would be smoother. But if you just wait, it will get better anyhow. It's really not that bad anyhow.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Awww...he is adorable no matter what kind of coiffer you give him. He's got such a cute expression.
> 
> I have done the dork many a time. lol. I gave Maurice the worst high waters you ever saw. I don't do that great ever but hey...the old cliche`...it grows.
> 
> You could round out the edges over to either side just a tad and I bet it would be smoother. But if you just wait, it will get better anyhow. It's really not that bad anyhow.


The side of what, his body or his head ?


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

Yes you messed up. No big deal. And it is pretty funny. I agree he's still cute!


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

Dechi said:


> Merlin is a male, an oversized toy. He is 11,5 inches high x 12 inches long and weighs 6,0-6,5 lbs.


Of course Merlin is a male! LOL (I always follow, your posts.) In the the pics you posted of his haircut he looks so different from your signature picture. Is the dog in your avatar the same dog as in your signature? Is it jaunt my monitor but one dog looks white or cream, the other apricot. 

I'm sorry for my mistake.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh! He's a male? How'd I miss that! In that case I'd just go ahead and shave his ears down and that might make the topknot not look so short. 

He doesn't look awful.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

You know, his topknot really is long enough that it could be fixed up in a jiffy, but maybe wait until he sees a pro lol.
Just a suggestion - when I first decided to teach myself to groom, it was right after Taylee had had a professional groom (he gave her a big cut on her shoulder, and I thought I cant do anything worse to her than that ?). But anyhow, I began practicing just a week after she was groomed - I found it a lot easier to follow the pattern that had already been set than to try to carve a poodle out of a tumbleweed. Maybe that would be a good way for you to approach it?


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Seriously, I don't see anything wrong with your little guy! ? He's still cute, and as long as he still gives you love and kisses, then you're okay! Besides, hair always grows back!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Kudos to you for being brave enough to post pictures and making us all laugh with you. One time at dog class, a couple came in and they weren't speaking to each other... turned out the hubby had decided their Standard Poodle needed his face shaved. No biggie, except that he used a man's disposable razor on the dog and took him down to the skin in some places, and left big clumps of hair in other spots. All during class, the wife kept shaking her head and mumbling, "A razor??!!"


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Lori G said:


> Of course Merlin is a male! LOL (I always follow, your posts.) In the the pics you posted of his haircut he looks so different from your signature picture. Is the dog in your avatar the same dog as in your signature? Is it jaunt my monitor but one dog looks white or cream, the other apricot.
> 
> I'm sorry for my mistake.


Same dog ! He is getting paler. He was born red, was a light-medium apricot when I got him but seems to want to go cream. Who knows ?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> You know, his topknot really is long enough that it could be fixed up in a jiffy, but maybe wait until he sees a pro lol.
> Just a suggestion - when I first decided to teach myself to groom, it was right after Taylee had had a professional groom (he gave her a big cut on her shoulder, and I thought I cant do anything worse to her than that ��). But anyhow, I began practicing just a week after she was groomed - I found it a lot easier to follow the pattern that had already been set than to try to carve a poodle out of a tumbleweed. Maybe that would be a good way for you to approach it?



This is exactly what I was going at first. He hasn't been professionnally groomed since beginning of december I think, maybe even november. I had been doing an okay job just trying to follow the original cut.

But then I got ahead of myself and dis this. Lesson learned !

What's a " jiffie ", can I see a picture ?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Charmed said:


> Kudos to you for being brave enough to post pictures and making us all laugh with you. One time at dog class, a couple came in and they weren't speaking to each other... turned out the hubby had decided their Standard Poodle needed his face shaved. No biggie, except that he used a man's disposable razor on the dog and took him down to the skin in some places, and left big clumps of hair in other spots. All during class, the wife kept shaking her head and mumbling, "A razor??!!"


Ah Ah Ah ! That's funny !


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

He looks ok! It does grow back. Every once in a while I chop off more than I was planning on and I want to fire myself LOL


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Here's an idea: I grew up in the era when punk rock was the thing (dating myself here) and we humans gave ourselves some really funky haircuts to rebel. I think you should get Merlin a little black leather jacket and studded collar and tell him he's a punk rocker and he's rebelling against all those boring conventional poodle grooms! :aetsch:
He really is totally precious as a dork, though.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> This is exactly what I was going at first. He hasn't been professionnally groomed since beginning of december I think, maybe even november. I had been doing an okay job just trying to follow the original cut.
> 
> But then I got ahead of myself and dis this. Lesson learned !
> 
> What's a " jiffie ", can I see a picture ?



I just means quickly - as in I could fix that topknot in a minute ?
But please don't think I am bragging - rather I am trying to inspire, because I am somebody who completely self-taught, and I have ZERO natural talent - but I am motivated enough to have really struggled to look at poodle hair as an artistic person would, and it is working- I looked at Merlin's topknot and could instantly see how to fix it! Keep trying and you will get there too!
Oh an another tip - sometimes it helps me to put Timi on the floor and take a few pictures with my phone while I am grooming. Somehow it is easier to see what is wrong in a still picture from a little distance than looking at the dog right in front of you!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Charmed said:


> Kudos to you for being brave enough to post pictures and making us all laugh with you. One time at dog class, a couple came in and they weren't speaking to each other... turned out the hubby had decided their Standard Poodle needed his face shaved. No biggie, except that he used a man's disposable razor on the dog and took him down to the skin in some places, and left big clumps of hair in other spots. All during class, the wife kept shaking her head and mumbling, "A razor??!!"



LOL, goodness, how hilarious! Well after all, a razor IS for shaving, lol.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I just means quickly - as in I could fix that topknot in a minute ?
> But please don't think I am bragging - rather I am trying to inspire, because I am somebody who completely self-taught, and I have ZERO natural talent - but I am motivated enough to have really struggled to look at poodle hair as an artistic person would, and it is working- I looked at Merlin's topknot and could instantly see how to fix it! Keep trying and you will get there too!
> Oh an another tip - sometimes it helps me to put Timi on the floor and take a few pictures with my phone while I am grooming. Somehow it is easier to see what is wrong in a still picture from a little distance than looking at the dog right in front of you!


Thanks, just learned a new word... I don't have your skills, I wish I did. I think I can only make it worse. It's pretty uneven, and flat in the middle, so I really think I can only make it worse.

We'll just have to wait...


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> Thanks, just learned a new word... I don't have your skills, I wish I did. I think I can only make it worse. It's pretty uneven, and flat in the middle, so I really think I can only make it worse.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll just have to wait...



But you can have my skills - please believe me, I did not come by them easily, I have, and am still forcing myself to develop them because I am determined to do so! Believe me, I know people with poodles from my breeder who met and exceeded my skills within a few months of getting their first poodles - now that's natural Talent! Me, I have been working on this for over 15 years!
Try looking at his picture, and think to yourself "what do I have to remove to make it the shape that I want".
Do you have sharp sheers? There is nothing worse than going to make a snip, and having the hair bend instead of snip off - when that happens, the natural instinct is to "saw at it", and that's when the cut gets really messed up!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Dechi said:


> The side of what, his body or his head ?


His head...just between the sides of his head and ears...just a tad off and it would look more rounded or even. But seriously...it's not that bad looking. He's so cotton pickin' cute, it wouldn't much matter what you do to him. It'll grow out.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I gave Willow that same look. ,pi wound up just cutting the rest of the top knot (the sides) so that the are same length...not flat across but in a dome. But, really, it is just that the hair on the ears are too long. So shorten the hairs around the edge of the ears. Yep, I have done that same haircut!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Kudos to you, Dechi! I think Merlin looks groomed and very happy! Even though you aren't pleased with his topknot and ears, I am sitting here looking at those clean feet and that nicely cleaned little face and I am very impressed! 
I second the suggestion to consider clipping his ears in a German style...


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

nifty said:


> Kudos to you, Dechi! I think Merlin looks groomed and very happy! Even though you aren't pleased with his topknot and ears, I am sitting here looking at those clean feet and that nicely cleaned little face and I am very impressed!
> I second the suggestion to consider clipping his ears in a German style...


Thank you ! I have thought about it but I am afraid I will only make it worse. He will be going to the groomer in a few weeks and I will ask for her advice from what hair there is left...


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

He still looks adorable! Am i allowed to giggle?
I agree Merlin seems to look much lighter in previous pics you posted, is it the lighting ?
I always thought he was close to Zoe"s color. Zoe was born red , but remained a light apricot, like the pic in your signature. Sometimes she looks darker than that and sometimes not.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

Dechi, are you feeling any better?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

mom2Zoe said:


> He still looks adorable! Am i allowed to giggle?
> I agree Merlin seems to look much lighter in previous pics you posted, is it the lighting ?
> I always thought he was close to Zoe"s color. Zoe was born red , but remained a light apricot, like the pic in your signature. Sometimes she looks darker than that and sometimes not.


Yes, you can ! Lol

I think he is actually getting lighter. He will be 2 years old soon. The fact that I cut the tip of his coat got rid of the darker colors, which I suppose will grow back. I didn't do him a favor at all...


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Dechi, are you feeling any better?


Yes, much better. it's starting to grow on me, I almost find him cute now. Yesterday I gave him a bath and didn't straighten his hair, so he has a curlier look and it looks much better ! No more blow drying for a while...

I'll post a picture later.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Awww, Merlin can't be ruined! You've just extra highlighted his lovely big eyes for a couple weeks . Such a precious boy!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Here he is a little more curly this morning :


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> Yes, you can ! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> I think he is actually getting lighter. He will be 2 years old soon. The fact that I cut the tip of his coat got rid of the darker colors, which I suppose will grow back. I didn't do him a favor at all...



I think many reds/apricots have a fading Gene and will clear much like a silver or blue for the first couple of years. But also, much like a silver, their shade will vary wildly with the lighting in a photo.


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Awww, he looks really cute!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Very very cute I think! I gave Chanter a 'german' cut last summer, liked it but it was very unbalanced on him and I couldn't fix it. All his pics look like he has no ears!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't see a dorky or ruined dog--I think he looks 100% adorable in that clip!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Dechi said:


> Here he is a little more curly this morning :


Awww, he's adorable! There's no dorkiness in that cute little guy!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

He sure is adorable. I can hardly stand it. I love his curly hair too! What is he looking at so earnestly there?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> He sure is adorable. I can hardly stand it. I love his curly hair too! What is he looking at so earnestly there?


Not much. I told him to stay so I could take the picture, and he wasn't comfortable so he was looking left and right. I just caught him when he was looking that way for no real reason...


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Lord have mercy, he's a doll!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

JudyD said:


> Lord have mercy, he's a doll!


Ha Ha Ha ! Thanks !


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

So you've left him with a rather avant guard look. No big deal. You can always trim him down completely and begin again. My girls have been there too. What's great is you are willing to try and you will get better, without question. Grooming takes time to get good at. Just remember, your pup doesn't care so much about how he looks and he will still love you!
Jcris


----------

